# Fashionweek in Berlin, Germany



## Mensfashion (Jan 20, 2011)

A friend of mine just went to Berlin in Germany to visit the city. He just wrote me a mail about the fashionweek (Bread and Butter) in this town.

He told me, that Berlin is the new capital of fashion within Europe. I think even the style of this fashionweek could be interesting for me, because of his detailles description. One could see a men's fashion which returns to more classical styles and uses accesories like scarfs of silk. :cool2:

For all the ones, who could be in Berlin these days or go there next year. I really like fashionweeks, if there aren't too many people ! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

What if you don't like Black??


----------

